

Ask HN: Comet in Python--suggestions? - aneel99

Hi all,<p>This weekend I'm planning to play with some Comet stuff using Python (that I can run on MS-Windows). Couple of days back someone posted a Comet Python framework (not Tornedo) whose name I cannot recall? Can you please give some good suggestions?<p>Also, I don't have any experience with Python web-frameworks so a question (probably a stupid one)<p>1- If I use Django will I still have to use a a Comet-based server? How does a comet server fit into the picture if I'm planning to use Django? Does anyone has any experience/thoughts on this.<p>Any help is appreciated.
======
ash
Check out Spawning [1], which uses eventlet [2], which uses greenlet [3].

You will likely have problems with Windows though...

[1]: <http://pypi.python.org/pypi/Spawning/> [2]: <http://eventlet.net> [3]:
<http://pypi.python.org/pypi/greenlet>

~~~
aneel99
Thank you. Any idea as to what kind of problems I can run into on Windows?

~~~
ash
I haven't tried, but according to <http://eventlet.net/doc> (used Google cache
- it's down for me at the moment):

Areas That Need Work

* Not tested on Windows

* There are probably some simple Unix dependencies we introduced by accident. If you’re running Eventlet on Windows and run into errors, let us know.

* The eventlet.processes module is known to not work on Windows.

------
peterbe
Diesel? <http://dieselweb.org/lib/>

Hurricane? <http://github.com/ericflo/hurricane>

